# Simple Customer Explanation for Sodium Hydroxide



## gsc (Mar 13, 2016)

I will be listing sodium hydroxide on my soap label.  Undoubtedly customers are going to ask what that is.   What is the best and easiest way to describe that ingredient without concerning the customers.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 13, 2016)

If they ask then they're already concerned, so I don't think you can avoid that. Just explain that the ingredients listed are what you start with when you make soap, and explain that NO lye is left behind after the soap is done. Sometimes it's as simple as that. 

If they insist that soap can be made without lye, you might need to smile kindly, say that's a method of making soap you're not familiar with, and let matters go at that. The one thing I've learned is if a customer has a definite idea about something, you aren't likely to argue them out of it. You're going to be better off if you avoid a wrangle entirely. It won't change their mind and the debate will just ruin your day.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 13, 2016)

gsc said:


> I will be listing sodium hydroxide on my soap label.  Undoubtedly customers are going to ask what that is.   What is the best and easiest way to describe that ingredient without concerning the customers.



Tell them it's a chemical that can melt your face off, but don't worry cuz you know what you're doing.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 13, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> Tell them it's a chemical that can melt your face off, but don't worry cuz you know what you're doing.



That will do more to scare off customers than anything, even if it is true. :mrgreen:

It's better to just give a clear an concise explanation of what happens to lye and oils join teams and saponify. There's always going to be the occasional spastic that will go on a tangent about the evils of sodium hydroxide and what not. God help you if they are eating pretzels in front of you because I would laugh 20 lbs off me and be the size 4 I used to be.:mrgreen::twisted:


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 13, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> Tell them it's a chemical that can melt your face off, but don't worry cuz you know what you're doing.


 
Have you done that, and what was their reaction?


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 14, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Have you done that, and what was their reaction?



Just joking. I only say that to friends and family, who for some reason seem to have faith in me.


----------



## Susie (Mar 14, 2016)

Why would you list that on your ingredients?  There is no sodium hydroxide left in the bars when you sell it (hopefully you did a zap test before packaging at least).

If you must "account" for it, list the oils as such:  Sodium tallowate, sodium palmate, etc.  Or "saponified tallow, palm oil, etc"


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 14, 2016)

In the US, don't you have to list what goes in rather than what is left? Which would also include the lye.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 14, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> In the US, don't you have to list what goes in rather than what is left? Which would also include the lye.



You can do it either way. Commercial producers usually list what is left.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 14, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> You can do it either way. Commercial producers usually list what is left.



This. There are a few brands that do list NaOH but I really can't remember since I haven't bought soap in over a year.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 14, 2016)

I've only done 1 small show, but when people ask me that I explain that I use oils like lard and olive oil and they chemically combine with the lye to form soap, and the lye is completely gone by the time the bar makes it's way to them.


----------



## gsc (Mar 14, 2016)

is it required to list ingredients that are less than 1 oz?


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 14, 2016)

gsc said:


> is it required to list ingredients that are less than 1 oz?



The amount does not matter, but anything you use at less than 1% of the product can be listed in any order at the end of the list. 

Kevin Devine just did a great video on this a few weeks ago. 

https://youtu.be/4KJjVtmEhvU


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 14, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> I've only done 1 small show, but when people ask me that I explain that I use oils like lard and olive oil and they chemically combine with the lye to form soap, and the lye is completely gone by the time the bar makes it's way to them.



"At worst, you will experience a slight tingling sensation.
Nothing to be alarmed about."


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 14, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> Just joking. I only say that to friends and family, who for some reason seem to have faith in me.


 
They obviously know your sense of humor, and appreciate the quality of your soaps!


----------



## Swampy (Mar 19, 2016)

You could try explaining it to them that Sodium Hydroxide and oils are like Hydrogen and Oxygen.H20 baby,we cant live without it but on its own hydrogen creates big boom boom


----------



## Spice (Mar 23, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> "At worst, you will experience a slight tingling sensation.
> Nothing to be alarmed about."


That would be peppermint eo.


----------



## Spice (Mar 23, 2016)

gsc said:


> I will be listing sodium hydroxide on my soap label.  Undoubtedly customers are going to ask what that is.   What is the best and easiest way to describe that ingredient without concerning the customers.


I have had a few people ask this question. I just tell them the truth. It's food grade lye that is used for peeling cherries, curing olives (making them less bitter), and  canned mandarin oranges, just to mention a few. I even use lye to cook raw corn and helps with the peeling off the skin off the corn. I do this for making tamale mesa. Same exact process for making tortillas.
This is food grade, not Liquid Plumr, Red Devil. That is not food grade and it has more chemicals then it is natural. The other things is to mention that lye, back in the day, was made from grass. Look it up there are all kinds of ways that lye was produced in 4000 BC. 

http://www.soaphistory.net/


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 23, 2016)

Spice said:


> I have had a few people ask this question. I just tell them the truth.


 
Same here. Although I don't sell, I do, however, list all the ingredients that went into making my soap on my labels. I've had a mere one or 2 of my family members ask about the sodium or potassium hydroxide, and I just tell them the truth, plus give them a little mini-education about saponification at the same time. 



			
				Spice said:
			
		

> I even use lye to cook raw corn and helps with the peeling off the skin off the corn. I do this for making tamale mesa. Same exact process for making tortillas.


 
Awesome! I make authentic laugenbretzel with mine (soft pretzel dough dipped in a lye solution before baking). Oh- and I also make laugencroissants (croissant dough dipped in a lye solution before baking). My favorite to make of the latter are the 'pain au chocolate' version with chocolate rolled up inside of the dough. It makes for a flakey, melt-in-your-mouth chocolaty croissant that tastes like a pretzel.

Lye- it's not just for soap.


IrishLass


----------



## Spice (Mar 23, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Same here. Although I don't sell, I do, however, list all the ingredients that went into making my soap on my labels. I've had a mere one or 2 of my family members ask about the sodium or potassium hydroxide, and I just tell them the truth, plus give them a little mini-education about saponification at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you are a Chef! It dinner time in my area and this just sounded so good.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 24, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Same here. Although I don't sell, I do, however, list all the ingredients that went into making my soap on my labels. I've had a mere one or 2 of my family members ask about the sodium or potassium hydroxide, and I just tell them the truth, plus give them a little mini-education about saponification at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have yet to make any pretzels. I have to suck it up and do it, even though tomorrow is Good Friday and mine child will be [driving me up the wall trying to get me to decorate some easter eggs] too.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 24, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I have yet to make any pretzels. I have to suck it up and do it, even though tomorrow is Good Friday and mine child will be [driving me up the wall trying to get me to decorate some easter eggs] too.



Have you tried the shaving cream method?  I like it so much better than all those little cups of dye. Of course I'd prefer using just plain markers, but the kid doesn't agree.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 25, 2016)

Shaving cream method? Do tell! I've never heard of it before!


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh boy, if this is Lenarenee's egg dyeing method -- http://www.instructables.com/id/Shaving-Cream-Dyed-Easter-Eggs/?ALLSTEPS -- it sounds like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 25, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Shaving cream method? Do tell! I've never heard of it before!
> 
> 
> IrishLass


 
We got out every glass pie and cake dish, emptied 3 cans of cheap shaving cream into them, and had 8 different colors of food dye. She dropped bits of dye, swirled, then rolled the eggs across the pan, let sit for 15 minutes on parchment paper, wiped off the shaving and there you go!

Very quick and easy.  Then...90 minutes with happy kid molding the shaving cream into mountains and valleys and adding old forgotten plastic animal and people figures.  Again - still an easy clean up and she had loads of fun!  (But we're going to need to stock up on shaving cream again)


----------



## Arimara (Mar 26, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Have you tried the shaving cream method?  I like it so much better than all those little cups of dye. Of course I'd prefer using just plain markers, but the kid doesn't agree.



NOOO. We did not do that. It's a good use of shaving cream. My lil one is also a stickler for tradition- cups all the way or it's being done WRONG. I can't disappoint the kiddo all of the time.


----------

